# tHeHaIRLaB's texture threads



## me-T (Jun 15, 2010)

...should be a compiled sticky thread TIA


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 18, 2010)

*3A or 3A/3B HAIR TYPING THREAD

3B ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

3B/3C MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD 

3C ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

3C/4A MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD

 4A ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

4A/4B MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD

4B ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

4C/Cnapp HAIR TYPING THREAD*

IS THIS BETTER?????


----------



## coilynapp (Jun 18, 2010)

^^^you should rename your links so that they say the name of the thread rather than the nondescript link e.g., For your first link

“insert” 3A pics here ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓ 

that way people can click on whichever link they want because they know what's in there

to do this use the globe symbol with a chain link on it


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 18, 2010)

coilynapp said:


> ^^^you should rename your links so that they say the name of the thread rather than the nondescript link e.g., For your first link
> 
> “insert” 3A pics here ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓
> 
> ...



inbox me on how to do that

i dont mind.... i have no clue on how to do so


----------



## coilynapp (Jun 19, 2010)

pm'd you


----------



## HauteHippie (Jun 19, 2010)

I concur! They're informative and inspiring


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 19, 2010)

YES STICKIE STICKIE!!! Especially for newbies... this is an amazing resource for typing and making connections with hair twins to get specific advice and support.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jun 19, 2010)

I think so too, it was a great idea that should be kept on the first page.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 5, 2010)

*3A or 3A/3B HAIR TYPING THREAD

3B ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

3B/3C MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD 

3C ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

3C/4A MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD

 4A ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

4A/4B MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD

4B ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

4C/Cnapp HAIR TYPING THREAD*


I THINK ^^^^^^ THIS DOES IT LADIES!!! THE NAMES ARE CERTAINLY MORE INFORMATIVE THAN BARE LINKS
ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS ARE APPRECIATED AS WELL!

I WILL COPY & EDIT THE FIRST POST!  HHJ


----------

